# Systema Video Review Coming Soon!



## GouRonin (May 21, 2002)

Soon I will be writing reviews of the Systema Videos I have seen and where you can buy them. Hopefully this will let you know what videos contain what so you can decide if you feel like buying one.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2002)

I watched a few of Mr. Vasilev's videos with Mr. Hartman last night (ground defense and knife defense). Neat stuff--I enjoyed seeing how he moves.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 5, 2002)

The videos are a good fore runner. It's too bad you never got to see him in person. It's just not the same.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2002)

I blame the Toronto public transit system. But yeah, I really wanted to get up there.


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 5, 2002)

Can anyone recommend one or two of the tapes from www.russianmartialart.com as a good introduction to Systema?? 

I really wanna check systema out, but i'm kinda stuck on the wrong side of the planet (for now). Any advice on a good video intro to systema concepts and techniques would be great. 

Cheers

Baoquan.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

There is a 2 pack video that outlines a good portion of the system's concepts and how to apply them in a given situation. Then there is a second 2 pack and after that there is a 2 set series on groundfighting. Those are good to start with.


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 5, 2002)

yeah, I'd pretty much decided on the 2 pack...thanks for the speedy reply!!

Cheers

Bao


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

Vlad will set you up right.:asian:


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 7, 2002)

Actually, my girlfriend and I are planning to spend a year or so in either Italy (work permits permitting) or Canada. If its Canada, i'll definately come see him in person. 

Bao


----------

